# Amsoil synthetic oil



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

I am wondering if it is better to use synthetic engine oil in the tecumseh 5 hp engines rather than conventional 10w30 oil. I have only used the Amsoil synthetic 2 cycle racing oil in my 2 cycle single stage snowblower that has the tecumseh 4.5 hp 2 cycle engine. engine seems to run better and no smoking plus didnt change the spark plug except once in 10 years. my friend is an Amsoil dealer so he can get me Amsoil products at his cost. I only use Amsoil fuel stabilizer and Amsoil synthetic engine oil in my truck as well as boat and the Amsoil synthetic 2 cycle racing oil in my 2 cycle engines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is much discussion on this. In the real world there are folks who almost never check it and don't change it until it's almost tar. I used to be one of those folks and I never lost an engine.

I'd take great care of my cars but that thinking never carried over to my powered equipment why back then. Now I run synthetic in everything. For the mowers, blowers, P washers, ... I do believe it helps them last longer and start easier, snowblowers especially when it's below zero.

IMHO it's worth a couple bucks extra to have a better oil, cheap insurance. Do you need to ?? Will you really get a benefit ??
I have at least three Tecumseh engines that likely have never seen synthetic oil until just recently when I obtained them and they're forty some years old.

Here are the experts on oil: Lawn Mower and Small Engine | Bob Is The Oil Guy


----------



## AMSOIL (Dec 23, 2011)

If your satisfied with the performance of Amsoil in your other applications, why not use it in your 5HP application. You should ask your friend what his recommendation is which i would hope he has a working knowledge of basic lubrication as a Dealer. The correct answer to your question is "Yes" and a recommendation of the "Small Engine Oil"(ASE). I'm sure as this thread progresses, you will earn a PHD in science(PE).


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Any synthetic oil is better than dinausore oil. Wouldn't go any other way. Would I go for the more expensive Amzoil? My opinion no! Used Amzoil before and although a superior blend the bang for the buck compared to Mobile 1, Valvoline or Pennzoil is negligeable.... But I still recommend staying away from conventional oils. My 2¢


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with Kiss4afrog and go to Bob is the oil guy and read to your hearts content.


----------

